

Shaving the Yak (Why Software Development is so Distracting) - ph0rque
http://blog.snootymonkey.com/post/21377807221/shaving-the-yak-why-software-development-is-so

======
nadinengland
I like the idea of adding a time to when I begin a task. I bet if I can see
how long I have been googling "+selection last word phrase editor" I will
realise I am not saving myself any time at all.

